
Bay Area Home Prices by Transit Stop - mergy
http://www.estately.com/bay-area-home-affordability-transit-stop
======
ljsocal
it would be nice if you'd add links to properties located close to each BART
station, not just the lowest and highest /sq. ft. Thanks!

